# the wife layed down the law today



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

today the wife and i went to Cabelas

i was looking to buy myself another new AR rifle

i was wanting to get a Windham Weaponry in .308

it was gonna be my new deer rifle

i was at the counter looking at them,and also at a scope to put on top of it

the wife was off looking at other things

then she comes up to me and says"nope, you aint getting another AR"

i say "what do you mean i cant get a new AR?"

she then says "youve bought two new ones in the last year or so,now i want a new gun"

i say "what do you want a new gun for?"

she responds "i dont like carrying my Ruger 9mm because it feels to heavy in my purse"

so i say "fine,what are thinking of getting?"

she says "i was looking at the Smith&Wesson M&P Shield over at the other end of the counter"

i go back down there with her and look at it.

now i have never been that much of a S&W guy,always liked my Sigs and Ruger hand guns.

but this seems to be what she wanted.

so i tell her if thats what she wants then i wont get a new AR,but that i too want a new pistol.

she agrees.

so here is what we ended up bringing home today

she got her S&W M&P 9mm, and i got a Sig Sauer c3 in .45 acp with a 4.2" barrel and crimson trace grips,night sights,beveled mag well and a high rise beaver tail grip safety

i think it was a good trade off

sure i didnt get my new AR but i got anew carry gun,she got her self a new carry gun

but most of all the wife is happy

and we all know that if the wife aint happy,nobodys gonna be happy :wink:

heres a couple of pics

















ive heard and read nothing but good things about the M&P

never shot one,yet

so let me know your thoughts on them

i know i didnt go wrong with the Sig Sauer 1911,and being a .45 acp i know what to expect from it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking pistols you two got today. Wish my wife would be like yours and want a new pistol so I could get another one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Two great guns Tim ! Congrats


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...deal


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

i have a friends who have the M&P pistols that like them very much. The ones I have shot have felt great and performed perfect. A few years ago I was looking around for a full size Polymer 9mm to use as a pistol to carry around the farm. The M&P and Glock 17 were the two I was looking at. The only reason I didnt get an M&P was I found a great deal on a 17 that had a test fire date of July 1989. If i had not found that Gen 2 Glock I would of picked up a full size M&P. That Sig is sharp also. After checking out a few of them in the shops, I believe a Sig would be my next 1911 if I decided to get another one.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

You scored well my friend.. I shot the shield a month or so back, it's a nice weapon, but the Sig is top of the line.. Congrats !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice addition to your collection.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a great marriage. Congrats. Nice guns too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I've been wanting a C3 for awhile. I'm not giving up my full sized Sig STX though !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

Nattyb, yes i have a great marriage and a wonderfull wife.going on 26 years married this november and we have been together about 28 years now.

can you beleive she has put up with me for all these years,best part is she likes guns,bows and spring turkey hunting.she will even tell me to go hunting and spend time in the woods when i get a little cranking.she says it always brings me back to center.

Don, i love your new sig line on the bottom of your posts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks,

I'll trade you the sig line for the sig C3 ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

no thats ok

you keep the sig line and i will keep the c3


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A sig for a sig...it was worth the ink to try......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

In writing this down. Note to self.... Buy her gun when you want gun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A fair trade-off, indeed. So, who's the better shot?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Glen, i liked your interview the other day.

to answer your question.

somedays its me,others its her.

we have yet to shoot these guns. but i am used to 1911 style .45 so im gonna say the first few times we take these to the range it will be me. however once she gets used to her new gun,she will be shooting as good as me most days,and some days even better than me.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well then. I understand why you keep her so happy.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

smart man


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Met my wife while pheasant hunting in Iowa, still have JC in the CD player. My 4 YOA daughter sings Big River and Folsom Prison. As for 26 years, I hope to follow in your footsteps. The past 12 have been great.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My father-in-law just bought one of those S&W 9mm. I love those Sig 45's, you got a great pistol in place of the AR.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

An old timer I work with always tells me" you can be right or you can be happy, it's your choice". I have nothing but respect for him because he is very wise!


----------

